# Petrol Strimmer care for over the winter.



## Kingfisher101 (16 Oct 2022)

Morning. Has anyone got a petrol strimmer on here who could advise please? For the winter preperation do you empty the fuel tank then start up the strimmer to totally empty it ? or do you just empty it?
Also in the spring would you use new petrol when you refilled the tank (obviously when mixed) or will the old petrol last? Sorry but I dont know a great deal about 2 stroke engines and just want to check. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Randomnerd (16 Oct 2022)

Empty the tank. 
Leave the tank cap slightly open.
Cover to keep dust free.
Use fresh fuel in spring.


----------



## shep (16 Oct 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> Empty the tank.
> Leave the tank cap slightly open.
> Cover to keep dust free.
> Use fresh fuel in spring.



This is correct advice but I just leave mine and it always starts, I do use super (e5) which I believe has a longer 'shelf life ' so to speak. 

Best to do as advised above though.


----------



## midlife (16 Oct 2022)

As I would the lawnmower, strick it in the outside shed and wait for the grass to start growing next year.


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Oct 2022)

The most common problem, I've come across with both lawnmowers, strimmers and chainsaws that have petrol engines. 

The carburetors gum up if any fuel is left inside the float chamber over a period of time

. There is usually a screw or bolt holding the float chamber. Switch off the fuel or drain the petrol from the tank, undo the float and drain any fuel out. Clean all the excess grass, tree sap off, oil all the necessary areas, wrap up in cloth and place on shelf.

My neighbour's Stihl chainsaw went to the dealer to be serviced, despite paying a tidy sum he still had starting, stalling issues with it. I said I'd take a look, firstly it was poorly cleaned with lots of saw dust still around the carburettor. I took all the covers off, stripped down the carb, removed all the jets, with carb cleaner and an airline cleaned the carburettor thoroughly. 

He was so pleased when I returned it , with first time starting and perfect idling.


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2022)

I just take the batteries off all mine and store them inside in the warm......But the manual push mower, sits warmly in the shed


----------



## Chris S (25 Oct 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> Empty the tank.
> Leave the tank cap slightly open.
> Cover to keep dust free.
> Use fresh fuel in spring.



The pistons in 2-stroke engines can rust themselves to the cylinder walls if they are left to stand over winter. You also need to drop some oil down the spark plug hole.
https://www.parkerbrand.co.uk/blog/winter-storage-tips-for-two-stroke-engines/


----------



## Stephenite (25 Oct 2022)

I use my Stihl petrol strimmer for about an hour twice a year. Rest of the time it lies in the shed, under the garden furniture (so as to not be visible), with an unknown amount of fuel in it. This has been the routine for over ten years now. 

It’s starts first time every time. But, maybe, I should consider some of the advice above.


----------



## Alex321 (25 Oct 2022)

I've never done anything with mine, just put it away after the last use (which I wasn't usually sure WOULD be the last use), and get it out again when the grass starts growing in the spring.

But mine doesn't use pre-mixed 2-stroke, it has separate tanks for petrol and oil, and mixes it itself. If it used pre-mixed fuel, I would empty the tank at least.

I've been using that strimmer for over 20 years now, and never had any real problems with it. Replaced the grass cutting head a couple of times as those have worn out, and replaced the brush cutting blade when it developed a crack, and had the engine professionally serviced I think 3 times.


----------



## figbat (25 Oct 2022)

I'm completely lazy/forgetful - I put mine away after use and just leave it. It always fires up next season, along with the lawnmower and the leaf blower. I'll usually give the plug a clean before trying, and turn the engine over with the plug out.


----------



## Randomnerd (25 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> The pistons in 2-stroke engines can rust themselves to the cylinder walls if they are left to stand over winter. You also need to drop some oil down the spark plug hole.
> https://www.parkerbrand.co.uk/blog/winter-storage-tips-for-two-stroke-engines/



There is pretty much no way a piston ring would rust up over winter, if the correct oil/fuel mix is employed when the thing is running, unless you leave the whole machine open in a sodden workshop. Dropping oil down the spark plug - IMHO - is over-egging the matter.

As a side note, two-stroke engines, properly tuned and with proper fuel mix, are designed to be run full bore. You will get a longer working life from a machine's engine if you keep the revs high.


----------



## shep (25 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> The pistons in 2-stroke engines can rust themselves to the cylinder walls if they are left to stand over winter. You also need to drop some oil down the spark plug hole.
> https://www.parkerbrand.co.uk/blog/winter-storage-tips-for-two-stroke-engines/



Yeah right, I've got loads of 2 stroke stuff including a '62 Lambretta and they all start in the spring but if you know different who am I to say.


----------



## Chris S (25 Oct 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> There is pretty much no way a piston ring would rust up over winter, if the correct oil/fuel mix is employed when the thing is running, unless you leave the whole machine open in a sodden workshop. Dropping oil down the spark plug - IMHO - is over-egging the matter.
> 
> As a side note, two-stroke engines, properly tuned and with proper fuel mix, are designed to be run full bore. You will get a longer working life from a machine's engine if you keep the revs high.



It happened to a friend of mine who had a 2-stroke motorbike.


----------



## Chris S (25 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> Yeah right, I've got loads of 2 stroke stuff including a '62 Lambretta and they all start in the spring but if you know different who am I to say.



Have you ever watched 'Shed and Buried'? They frequently have to deal with seized 2-strokes.


----------



## figbat (25 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> Have you ever watched 'Shed and Buried'? They frequently have to deal with seized 2-strokes.



Often caused by coolant leaks or poor storage over decades. Not 4 months in a shed.


----------



## Alex321 (25 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> Have you ever watched 'Shed and Buried'? They frequently have to deal with seized 2-strokes.



Yes, but that is when they have been unearthed after years, not one winter of 3-4 months.


----------



## JtB (25 Oct 2022)

If you get to the end of the season and you’ve not used up all your mixed fuel, what do you do with it? Can you put leftover mixed fuel in your car tank? If not, how do you dispose of it?


----------



## Arrowfoot (26 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> Have you ever watched 'Shed and Buried'? They frequently have to deal with seized 2-strokes.



Had no issues restarting in Spring for over 2 decades. Had 2 of then, one in the first decade and second in last decade. Never emptied the fuel. Followed the petrol / oil mix ratio strictly.Never even serviced them. Not sure if these tips were required for much older times and their models. 

Reminds me of older folks like Dad wanting to come over to start the car engine every day when I am away on holidays.


----------



## Alex321 (26 Oct 2022)

JtB said:


> If you get to the end of the season and you’ve not used up all your mixed fuel, what do you do with it? Can you put leftover mixed fuel in your car tank? If not, how do you dispose of it?



I never mix much more than I need (for my chainsaw - as above, my strimmer self-mixes).


----------



## Arrowfoot (26 Oct 2022)

JtB said:


> If you get to the end of the season and you’ve not used up all your mixed fuel, what do you do with it? Can you put leftover mixed fuel in your car tank? If not, how do you dispose of it?


Fuel does have shelf life. So just enough in a can of petrol with oil added for the right ratio for the year. If there is some left, that's fine as it will small portion when the new petrol is added in the following year. I only add enough oil for additional new petrol to retain the same ratio.


----------



## shep (26 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> Have you ever watched 'Shed and Buried'? They frequently have to deal with seized 2-strokes.



Not after 3 or 4 mths in the shed I would think?

As already stated it's best to do all that's been suggested if you want but I don't (nor many others it seems) so only saying what I've experienced myself opposed to what someone making a television programme has said.


----------



## Chris S (26 Oct 2022)

JtB said:


> If you get to the end of the season and you’ve not used up all your mixed fuel, what do you do with it? Can you put leftover mixed fuel in your car tank? If not, how do you dispose of it?



Don't - the 2-stroke oil in the mix won't burn properly. It may even damage the catalytic converter.


----------



## figbat (26 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> Don't - the 2-stroke oil in the mix won't burn properly. It may even damage the catalytic converter.



Theoretically yes, but if you have, say, 1 litre of premixed fuel at 25:1 and you add it to 50 litres of fuel in your tank you'll end up with the square root of naff all in terms of oil.


----------



## Chris S (26 Oct 2022)

It's still enough to contaminate the lambda sensor (etc). I wouldn't risk it for the sake of a few pounds.


----------



## JtB (26 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> It's still enough to contaminate the lambda sensor (etc). I wouldn't risk it for the sake of a few pounds.



The issue is not one of cost, but instead how to dispose of mixed fuel which is past its shelf life. Clearly the best solution is not to end up with unused fuel in the first place, but what do you do if you miss calculate?


----------



## Kingfisher101 (27 Oct 2022)

JtB said:


> The issue is not one of cost, but instead how to dispose of mixed fuel which is past its shelf life. Clearly the best solution is not to end up with unused fuel in the first place, but what do you do if you miss calculate?



You can use old petrol for cleaning paintbrushes or having a bonfire etc. I've only got a litre left over so I'll have a small bonfire on Bonfire night as I've got some wood to burn.


----------



## Randomnerd (27 Oct 2022)

JtB said:


> The issue is not one of cost, but instead how to dispose of mixed fuel which is past its shelf life. Clearly the best solution is not to end up with unused fuel in the first place, but what do you do if you miss calculate?


If you have a four stroke petrol lawnmower, the old two stroke fuel can be used in it. I tend to run a weak two stroke mix through my mowers (big Stihl orchard mowers) at the start of the season to help lubricate the upper cylinders. Don’t overuse it and check plugs for any fouling. 

As an aside on two stroke maintenance: struck up a Stihl earth auger for the first time in over a year, for a fencing job yesterday, without breaking into (much of) a sweat.


----------



## Chris S (27 Oct 2022)

Kingfisher101 said:


> I've only got a litre left over so I'll have a small bonfire on Bonfire night as I've got some wood to burn.



That's not a good idea. Petrol can vapourise and explode.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-37279642


----------



## shep (27 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> That's not a good idea. Petrol can vapourise and explode.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-37279642



You must be some kind of H&S bloke, never have I come across someone so cautious of everything!


----------



## Kingfisher101 (27 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> That's not a good idea. Petrol can vapourise and explode.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-37279642



If you read the article, the guy built a container for the bonfire, obviously dousing it with petrol would make the whole thing more dangerous.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Oct 2022)

Petrol does vapourise, if you really need petrol or similar to start a bonfire the (aside from being poor a making a bonfire) the marginally safer way to do it is put a small amount on a rag and stuff it into the base and light that.


If you pour a shoot load of petrol on top, the vapour is going to go up flames as soon as you light a match / lighter like it does in Die hard 2 on the runway about 1.15 in

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0Tt7VUMLs8


anyway @shep give it a try if you want, but I wouldn't advise it, if the wind has drifted the vapour back arond you you will be on fire.


----------



## shep (27 Oct 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Petrol does vapourise, if you really need petrol or similar to start a bonfire the (aside from being poor a making a bonfire) the marginally safer way to do it is put a small amount on a rag and stuff it into the base and light that.
> 
> 
> If you pour a shoot load of petrol on top, the vapour is going to go up flames as soon as you light a match / lighter like it does in Die hard 2 on the runway about 1.15 in
> ...




No sh*t!

So you honestly think the fella who mentioned using petrol for a bonfire was going to chuck a load onto a burning fire?

How long have you people been around, don't you know you get one of the neighbour's kids to do it!


----------



## T4tomo (27 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> How long have you people been around, don't you know you get one of the neighbour's kids to do it!



indeed good strategy.

you missed the point though, he didn't chuck it on a burning fire, that would be grade 1 stupid. 

He chucked it on the pile of wood etc. then by the time he got around to lighting it, there was a cloud of vapour surrounding the pile exacerbated by the pile being walled in on 3 sides. He then struck a match or lighter etc which ignited the cloud of flumes explosively. Grade 2 stupidity


----------



## Jameshow (27 Oct 2022)

Chris S said:


> That's not a good idea. Petrol can vapourise and explode.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-37279642



Petrol dosent burn it's the vapour that burns. 

I'd be very careful too!


----------



## figbat (27 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Petrol dosent burn it's the vapour that burns.
> 
> I'd be very careful too!



Eh? What do you think the vapour is?


----------



## T4tomo (27 Oct 2022)

figbat said:


> Eh? What do you think the vapour is?



very rarely a solid?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2022)

There is an additive that you can buy to add to the tank to keep the petrol from degrading. Can't remember what it's called but Mr WD uses it in the ride on mower. Just put so much in depending on the amount of petrol you have in the tank and it starts without any trouble after the winter. I think you can out it in your cars petrol tank as well


----------



## shep (27 Oct 2022)

Jeez, 3 pages on what to do with half a gallon of petrol for 3or4 mths!

Leave it in the tank, it'll be alright!


----------



## Kingfisher101 (28 Oct 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Petrol does vapourise, if you really need petrol or similar to start a bonfire the (aside from being poor a making a bonfire) the marginally safer way to do it is put a small amount on a rag and stuff it into the base and light that.
> 
> 
> If you pour a shoot load of petrol on top, the vapour is going to go up flames as soon as you light a match / lighter like it does in Die hard 2 on the runway about 1.15 in
> ...




Well no one would pour loads of petrol on a bonfire would they? Most adults have some basic common sense.


----------

